# Insurance time again ...



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

...current broker Adrian flux is taking the **** .. so, any good online quote recommendations ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I left flux and went to Chris Knott. 

They are 2 of the same really, but Chris Knott didn't give me any hassle. 

Flux cc have let me down massively in the past, hence me leaving.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Chris Knott are very good, my policies are generally underwritten by Highway (which is LV). Bit frustrating that on renewal I can usually get a cheaper price online but so far they've always price matched and I like the fact you can and will always get them on the phone easily.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheers .. I'll have a butchers 
... any more ?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I usually have a look on topcashback or quidco etc then see how the cash back matches the quote, managed to save quite a bit.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Managed to get my son's renewal on his VW Polo 1.4 from £700 to £490! 

Its a 10 month NCD accelerating telematics policy though and £400 excess but I dont think its bad at all for a 21 year old with 1 year NCD! 8K per year and business use as well.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

To conclude .. went with coop eco. Up on last year but £238 less than my renewal "invite" from Adrian fux !!

Anyone know what percentage the average increase with motor insurance was this year ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

enc said:


> Anyone know what percentage the average increase with motor insurance was this year ?


https://www.confused.com/car-insurance/price-index :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks fir that ;-)


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Managed to get my son's renewal on his VW Polo 1.4 from £700 to £490!
> 
> Its a 10 month NCD accelerating telematics policy though and £400 excess but I dont think its bad at all for a 21 year old with 1 year NCD! 8K per year and business use as well.


I paid £450.00 three years ago for a 1.4 Ibiza - 4 years no claims, 29 years old at the time... So yeah good deal!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

millns84 said:


> I paid £450.00 three years ago for a 1.4 Ibiza - 4 years no claims, 29 years old at the time... So yeah good deal!


Its gone down to £448 now lol - got him to ring again :thumb:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

try adding ur wife/mum/dad etc onto the policy as a named driver and it may come down?

(dont mean fronting, u stay as the main driver)


----------

